# Slingshot Shooting, Plinking Just For Fun



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*That's all.*

*



*


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

great shooting! I must get some tubes to try as they seem easier to reload in the wind than flats.

Cheers Luke


----------



## HalfPintZombie (Mar 8, 2012)

nice


----------

